# Dopo tradimento non riesco baciare mia moglie



## adre12 (5 Novembre 2012)

ciao a tutti,
in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
> Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?



Ti sei risposto da solo... non pensi di amarla più...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
> Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?


Ma scusa hai un'altra?
Basa quella e sta lieto no?
Se hai un'altra che t'importa che tua moglie si sia fatto un' altro?

Altro qui e altro là è solo altruismo...


----------



## andre12 (5 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa hai un'altra?
> Basa quella e sta lieto no?
> Se hai un'altra che t'importa che tua moglie si sia fatto un' altro?
> 
> Altro qui e altro là è solo altruismo...


bella risposta, mi hai anche fatto ridere 
il problema è che con mia moglie ci sono tanti anni di vita insieme, due figli...
poi lei che ADESSO mi vuole dimostrare che sa di aver sbagliato e di essere innamorata di me..
mah..


----------



## Annuccia (5 Novembre 2012)

andre12 ha detto:


> bella risposta, mi hai anche fatto ridere
> il problema è che con mia moglie ci sono tanti anni di vita insieme, due figli...
> poi lei che ADESSO mi vuole dimostrare che sa di aver sbagliato e di essere innamorata di me..
> mah..


Perché' l'altro l'ha mollata forse?


----------



## ching (5 Novembre 2012)

andre12 ha detto:


> il problema è che con mia moglie ci sono tanti anni di vita insieme, due figli...
> poi lei che ADESSO mi vuole dimostrare che sa di aver sbagliato e di essere innamorata di me..
> mah..


Prova a passare oltre, i tuoi figli meritano qualsiasi sforzo. E per il bacio da dare a tua moglie ...basta toglierti di mente quell' immagine che ti da tanto fastidio  
Lo fanno tutti/e


----------



## lunaiena (5 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
> Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?


Forse perchè pensi di togliere qualcosa a quell'altra?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2012)

La vita è stranissima
ero convinto che una fosse la miglior baciatrice per me
e mi dissi ah ho perso i suoi baci e li rimpiangerò per sempre

ma paffete

ecco dietro l'angolo una che mi dice...

dammi un bacio conte e nn te ne pentirai

e mi dissi ah le solite cagate...

e invece più mi baciava più mi faceva dimenticare i baci di quell'altra...

e finchè mi baciava sentivo dentro una musica....celestiale eccola...

[video=youtube;qJQ7uwZc5K0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJQ7uwZc5K0[/video]


----------



## Spider (5 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
> Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?


 per caso, ti ha detto che gli faceva i pompini con ingoio?????


----------



## andre12 (5 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> per caso, ti ha detto che gli faceva i pompini con ingoio?????


Un po' brutale, però è probabilmente un pensiero simile che mi blocca..


----------



## akita (5 Novembre 2012)

Vedi ancora l'altra?
Mettiti in testa che tu AMI tua moglie...cerca di riscoprire cosa ti ha fatto innamorare di lei.
Lei sa che l'hai tradita?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Novembre 2012)

andre12 ha detto:


> Un po' brutale, però è probabilmente un pensiero simile che mi blocca..


E che c'è di strano. Anch'io avrei qualche problema a baciare mia moglie se venissi a sapere che ha appena ciucciato un uccello extra.
A parte gli scherzi, anche se credi di averla perdonata forse il tuo subconscio grida vendetta. Avevi solo paura di perderla, pensando a quanto di bello ha potuto rappresentare, ma in realtà forse non hai più alcuna stima di lei e il tuo amore si è spostato altrove. 
Cosa buona e giusta.


----------



## andre12 (5 Novembre 2012)

akita ha detto:


> Vedi ancora l'altra?
> Mettiti in testa che tu AMI tua moglie...cerca di riscoprire cosa ti ha fatto innamorare di lei.
> Lei sa che l'hai tradita?


si, la vedo ancora. Mia moglie sa che c'è un'altra ed è da quando l'ha saputo che è impazzita di gelosia


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
> Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?


Guardati "Sapore di ruggine e ossa". Passano al bacio soltanto quando la relazione cambia nel loro livello di intimità. Solo allora la protagonista "si permette" di baciare lui sulla bocca.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .. in realtà forse non hai più alcuna stima di lei e il tuo amore si è spostato altrove.
> Cosa buona e giusta.


sta di fatto che con lei non riesco più ad essere come sono stato in tutti questi anni


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Novembre 2012)

akita ha detto:


> Vedi ancora l'altra?
> Mettiti in testa che tu AMI tua moglie...cerca di riscoprire cosa ti ha fatto innamorare di lei.
> Lei sa che l'hai tradita?


A 19 anni non c'è nulla da fare. Certe cose non si possono comprendere. Ti manca l'esperienza. Sei ancora nella piena fase dell'idealizzazione dell'adolescenza. Non e' una cosa negativa, e' che e' così. Senza offesa sai, ma mai mi farei consigliare o mi confiderei con qualcuno tanto giovane.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sta di fatto che con lei non riesco più ad essere come sono stato in tutti questi anni


Consulenza di coppia.... vi aiuterà molto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Novembre 2012)

andre12 ha detto:


> bella risposta, mi hai anche fatto ridere
> il problema è che con mia moglie ci sono tanti anni di vita insieme, due figli...
> poi lei che ADESSO mi vuole dimostrare che sa di aver sbagliato e di essere innamorata di me..
> mah..


no. lei vuole solo la botte piena e il marito ubriaco. se ti ha tradito una seconda volta, allora non esiterà a ripetere appena è nuovamente certa di te. per me, lei sa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sta di fatto che con lei non riesco più ad essere come sono stato in tutti questi anni


è il corso dell'evoluzione. riconquistala e fai in modo che non possa divagare troppo, né che le viene a mancare la razione di sesso che le ovviamente manca.


----------



## demoralizio (6 Novembre 2012)

Giocaci un po', come il gatto col topo. A lei piace quello, la conquista, la vittoria... tu fagliela nasare, sta vittoria, ma non dargliela. Tienila sulle spine, lei godrà e magari a te il giochino piace, e trovate un equilibrio.

Certo, devi riuscire a far tutto questo senza far soffrire l'altra.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
> Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?


La psiche fa strani effetti, solo il parlarne con uno specialista e sviscerandoti dentro, avrai la risposta. 

Per il resto che dire? Sei in un periodo di vita dove il cambiamento ti formerà per sempre, spero per voi, di uscirne indenni.


----------



## Circe (6 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
> Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?


Scusa se sono invadente....dopo quanto tempo lei é tornata dall'altro? E tu dopo quanto l'hai tradita? L'hai fatto x ripicca o l'altra é importante x te? La usi x riaccendere con tua moglie o pensi che con tua moglie si é spento tutto? Io sono stata tradita x anni. e anch'io ho provato uno slancio forte subito dopo il tradimento. Quasi una riaccensione di sentimenti dormienti. Poi però andando avanti lo guardo con occhi diversi, é come se tra di noi ci fosse un vetro trasparente. Ci fosse una distanza di sicurezza. Anche io immagino di tradirlo. Non so se passerò mai ai fatti però..


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Novembre 2012)

andre12 ha detto:


> si, la vedo ancora. Mia moglie sa che c'è un'altra ed è da quando l'ha saputo che è impazzita di gelosia


E allora vuol dire che tua moglie ti considera solo se hai un'amante di riserva. Non sopporta l'idea di non essere più l'unica al centro della tua attenzione. Quando invece fai il marito fedele, per lei sei una nullità da cornificare a suo piacimento.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La psiche fa strani effetti, solo il parlarne con uno specialista e sviscerandoti dentro, avrai la risposta.
> 
> Per il resto che dire? Sei in un periodo di vita dove il cambiamento ti formerà per sempre, spero per voi, di uscirne indenni.


E dillo a me 
povera psiche quando scombattono gli spermini in testa...
Lì hai poco da metterti in testa amo qui e amo là...
No ivi si staglia nel cervello solo lei...la figa...

E dopo che spermini sfogati
e scappati fuori dalla stalla

allora tutti sginfi
sgonfi

posso anche mettere dentro la testa il concettino amo mia moglie quindi devo lasciare in pace le altre femmine...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E dillo a me
> povera psiche quando scombattono gli spermini in testa...
> Lì hai poco da metterti in testa amo qui e amo là...
> No ivi si staglia nel cervello solo lei...la figa...
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Io ti adotto come siculo!! madò da come si evince che sei arrapato! sembri davvero un siculo! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> Buongiorno
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce.
> Amen
> ...


Fa bene al femmineo ego prendere pistole a destra e a manca,da chiunque ed ovunque.
Perche' tanto sia a 20 che a 60 anni una e' sempre tanto figa quanto ti dice d'esserlo.
Tu ad un certo momento hai reagito,hai cominciato per avere una rivincita,ma ora hai scoperto che con la tua amante ti piace fare l'amore,mentre con tua moglie ti svuoti lo scroto,come potresti fare con qualsiasi baldracca da marciapiede.
Lei lo sa e le rodono le chiappe,e' giusto cosi';non hai iniziato tu,ed hai scoperto di poter star bene anche senza bombarla.
E soprattutto ora la tratti per quello che merita e la consideri per quello che e'.
Una misera vacca (senza offesa per i nobili quadrupedi).
Goditi la tua amica e dedica le migliori energie ai tuoi figli,ciao.


----------



## andre12 (6 Novembre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Scusa se sono invadente....dopo quanto tempo lei é tornata dall'altro? E tu dopo quanto l'hai tradita? L'hai fatto x ripicca o l'altra é importante x te? La usi x riaccendere con tua moglie o pensi che con tua moglie si é spento tutto? Io sono stata tradita x anni. e anch'io ho provato uno slancio forte subito dopo il tradimento. Quasi una riaccensione di sentimenti dormienti. Poi però andando avanti lo guardo con occhi diversi, é come se tra di noi ci fosse un vetro trasparente. Ci fosse una distanza di sicurezza. Anche io immagino di tradirlo. Non so se passerò mai ai fatti però..


Non sei invadente per nulla, tranquilla. 
Io l'ho scoperta a gennaio, lei ha interrotto tutto e poi hanno ricominciato a fare i piccioncini a settembre. Io ho iniziato a tradirla a ottobre. Questo per darti un'idea dei tempi. Non credo di averlo fatto per ripicca, anzi mi ero ripromesso di non volere più nessuna donna da quanto ero deluso e schifato. Poi è arrivata l'altra.. 
Comunque trovo molti punti in comune con la tua storia


----------



## CIRCE OFF (6 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Fa bene al femmineo ego prendere pistole a destra e a manca,da chiunque ed ovunque.
> Perche' tanto sia a 20 che a 60 anni una e' sempre tanto figa quanto ti dice d'esserlo.
> Tu ad un certo momento hai reagito,hai cominciato per avere una rivincita,ma ora hai scoperto che con la tua amante ti piace fare l'amore,mentre con tua moglie ti svuoti lo scroto,come potresti fare con qualsiasi baldracca da marciapiede.
> Lei lo sa e le rodono le chiappe,e' giusto cosi';non hai iniziato tu,ed hai scoperto di poter star bene anche senza bombarla.
> ...


sei crudo. Ma secondo me c'è tanta verità in quello che hai scritto....


----------



## andre12 (6 Novembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Fa bene al femmineo ego prendere pistole a destra e a manca,da chiunque ed ovunque.
> Perche' tanto sia a 20 che a 60 anni una e' sempre tanto figa quanto ti dice d'esserlo.
> Tu ad un certo momento hai reagito,hai cominciato per avere una rivincita,ma ora hai scoperto che con la tua amante ti piace fare l'amore,mentre con tua moglie ti svuoti lo scroto,come potresti fare con qualsiasi baldracca da marciapiede.
> Lei lo sa e le rodono le chiappe,e' giusto cosi';non hai iniziato tu,ed hai scoperto di poter star bene anche senza bombarla.
> ...


Fantastico, "ilio fumante" è eccezionale  
E comunque hai detto cose giustissime


----------



## circe off line (6 Novembre 2012)

andre12 ha detto:


> Non sei invadente per nulla, tranquilla.
> Io l'ho scoperta a gennaio, lei ha interrotto tutto e poi hanno ricominciato a fare i piccioncini a settembre. Io ho iniziato a tradirla a ottobre. Questo per darti un'idea dei tempi. Non credo di averlo fatto per ripicca, anzi mi ero ripromesso di non volere più nessuna donna da quanto ero deluso e schifato. Poi è arrivata l'altra..
> Comunque trovo molti punti in comune con la tua storia


E' arrivata l'altra....spero che tu ne sia innamorato, cosi da interrompere questo strazio (perchè cosi lo vivo io) e scegliere prima o poi una delle due definitivamente.
Io non ho nessuno. Nemmeno amici che ci provano con me. O che mi piacciano in maniera diversa. Sono stata sempre una tipa leale e fedele. Per me è difficile cadere in una relazione parallela. Ma sono tanto fragile.....e non escludo che un giorno possa succedere. Ma spero di innamorarmi e buttare all'aria tutto lo schifo che ho nell'anima. Forse dentro sono ancora una sognatrice, malgrado mi abbiano ucciso tutti i sogni....


----------



## andre12 (6 Novembre 2012)

circe off line ha detto:


> E' arrivata l'altra....spero che tu ne sia innamorato, cosi da interrompere questo strazio (perchè cosi lo vivo io) e scegliere prima o poi una delle due definitivamente.
> Io non ho nessuno. Nemmeno amici che ci provano con me. O che mi piacciano in maniera diversa. Sono stata sempre una tipa leale e fedele. Per me è difficile cadere in una relazione parallela. Ma sono tanto fragile.....e non escludo che un giorno possa succedere. Ma spero di innamorarmi e buttare all'aria tutto lo schifo che ho nell'anima. Forse dentro sono ancora una sognatrice, malgrado mi abbiano ucciso tutti i sogni....


Anch'io sono sempre stato fedele e non ho mai cercato storie parallele. Eppure, grazie soprattutto al lavoro che faccio, le occasioni non sono mancate. Pensa che perfino adesso, dopo quello che mia moglie mi ha fatto, mi sento in colpa per il mio "tradimento". E lo "schifo nell'anima", come lo chiami tu, non è passato..


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
> Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?


Secondo me ti da fastidio il suo atteggiamento, per essere brutale l'hai completamente schifata...e non per il tradimento ma perché pensa di poterti prendere e riavere quando le fa comodo.

Il mio consiglio è: non baciarla, perché dovresti? Finché all'amante sta bene che tu rimanga in casa, scopati tua moglie quanto più puoi, visto che ti eccita. Che ti frega?

PS Spero che tua moglie lavori...


----------



## Eliade (6 Novembre 2012)

andre12 ha detto:


> si, la vedo ancora. Mia moglie sa che c'è un'altra ed è da quando l'ha saputo che è impazzita di gelosia


Si chiama possesso e parua di perdere tutto (faccia compresa).


andre12 ha detto:


> .
> poi lei che ADESSO mi vuole dimostrare che sa di aver sbagliato e di essere innamorata di me..
> mah..


Non ci credi vero?


----------



## JON (6 Novembre 2012)

adre12 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> in breve la mia storia è simile a quella di molti altri: dopo 13 anni di matrimonio con figli, scopro che mia moglie mi tradisce. Io impazzisco, all'inizio la perdono e cerco addirittura di riconquistarla. Lei mostra pentimento, ma poi dopo un periodo così così scopro che ha ripreso a vedersi con l'altro. Da quel momento io divento freddissimo, passato il primo periodo faccio anche una cosa che non ho mai fatto prima: la tradisco anch'io, e con l'altra sto talmente bene che credo di essermene innamorato.
> Ma la cosa che più mi ha sconvolto è che quando mia moglie, che nel frattempo non si vede più con l'altro anche perchè lui voleva solamente scoparsela e non avere rogne (anche lui sposato con figli...) fa degli approcci con me per riconquistarmi, io mi eccito e ho anche voglia di fare l'amore, ma non riesco assolutamente più a baciarla, nemmeno normali baci sulla bocca. Eppure a me è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, infatti con l'altra mi viene spontaneo. Con mia moglie, invece, mi da quasi fastidio..
> Qualcuno ha un'opinione su cosa possa significare questo?


Significa repulsione. Vedi tu.


----------



## andre12 (6 Novembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Finché all'amante sta bene che tu rimanga in casa, scopati tua moglie quanto più puoi, visto che ti eccita. Che ti frega?
> 
> PS Spero che tua moglie lavori...


comincia a non starle più bene..
si, mia moglie lavora


----------



## andre12 (6 Novembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Significa repulsione. Vedi tu.


la sensazione è prorio quella


----------

